# Serarated, but legally where do I stand?



## AndyJackTeddy (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi All
I've recently separated a month ago and now looking toward the future, but I feel I should be doing something to ‘protect’ myself legally…?
When I visited my x yesterday, she’d been to the council offices (this is a UK situation) to get some advice. She was told to open another bank account in her name to get ready for assistance payments. These payments include:-
•	Carers Allowance (we have a handicapped son who at the moment is staying at home, but as soon as I have a place arranged, will stay with me a few nights a week as well)
•	Income support (because of my sons condition she doesn’t work)
•	Tax credits
•	Child tax credits
•	Working tax credits
•	Child maintenance support

Basically she says she’ll be getting more money than I make working a 9-5 

But at the moment with only me working, I’m paying for everything, including the house mortgage, as I have done for the past 13 years. She’s had a small courier job for the last year of so, but was supposed to register herself as self-employed, but never did.
So even though we’re just separated, is there some type of protection for both parents? I know the Mom is normally looked after better than the Dad, but I was wondering if there’s anybody on TAM who could give me some legal advice on where I stand in this situation.
Thanks to you all.


----------

